# I am completely cured! If you want help read this!



## robo

Hi, 
I've had severe s.a. and depression most of my life. And now I can honestly say I'm completely cured. The answer is three supplements: colostrum, passion flower, and lemon balm. Six month's ago I tried something called colostrum, the nutrition produced in a cow's breast milk the first six hours after birth. It hasn't been researched for anxiety or depression but it has a lot of health benefits. It cured my deep rooted s.a. and fixed problems like looking people in the eye speaking up. But I still had regular anxiety, shyness, and fear of people. I think there are two forms of s.a., one is a chemical defect that makes you inable to function. And the other is anxiety, shyness and stuff like that. The colostrum fixed the chemical defect and recently I tried a bunch of herbal relaxants to help my other problems. I tried all of them, but the ones that worked were passion flower and lemon balm. They have completely fixed these other areas of my illness and today I am a new person. If you think you might have one of these two forms of s.a., then you owe it to yourself to give these three things a try. I know your skeptical, believe me I was too after trying everything else on the market. But these things worked for me and a couple other people that have tried it. It doesn't matter where you get them from just make sure it's a reputable company, and follow the directions. Also, do some research on them, just for educational purposes.


----------



## Melusine

I'm glad you're a success robo. 
I'll look into those 3 things. I'm beginning to think that i need something for my anxiety and depression because they usually are not related to my thinking. I'm pretty positive mentally, so it sounds rational.
Did it give you any side effects?


----------



## robo

Lemon Balm and Passion Flower are really safe. I haven't experienced any side effects with them. Lemon balm actually improves memory and concentration and passion flower relieves pain. I have tried a lot of other herbs like valerian and hops, and those two gave me morning grogginess and some other side effects. I haven't tried damiana yet, so I'm thinking about ordering some. I also learned that you can smoke damiana, passion flower and lemon balm. So I broke open a couple capsules of passion flower and lemon balm and smoked them. They didn't make me high or anything which is not what I'm trying to do. But they did kick in a lot better. I'm not sure if it's good for you, but it probably isn't.


----------



## Ryanoles

You smoke them?


----------



## robo

Not anymore, it was just a one time thing to see what happened. You can smoke the dried leaves. Although, it doesn't really do anything different from taking them orally. And you can buy the oils and put them on your tongue to make them kick in faster. I also tried peppermint oil just yesterday and it also has a very calming effect.


----------



## stormshadow

I just placed an order for all 3 items. I'm hoping these work for me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ernest

I'm glad that worked for you robo. Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## Quinzio

Where do you buy colostrum ? In the supermarket ?

Which doses of the 3 elements did you take ?


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells

what chemicals in the brain do these affect? Because of always thought the same as you... 2 different kinds of SA chemical and triggered, or a combination, I think cortisol and dopamine are the two chemicals but Im not a doctor so I could be wrong.


----------



## striven1981

*Passion flower and lemon balm, any other suggestions?*

I was wondering, do you know where I can order passion flower and lemon balm? I have battled depression, anxiety, and social anxiety. I have felt extremely uncomfortable sitting in classrooms for a typical period of 50 minutes or more. I recently went to my doctor to inquire about anti anxiety/depressant meds, and he asked me what I wanted. One of my family members is currently taking Zoloft experiencing positive results. Being that I used to take Paxil for a little over 6 months in the past, I figured I would try something different, so he prescribed me 25 Mg's of Zoloft. I haven't taken it yet because I decided to research therapists and natural suppliments that might reduce my anxiety and depression. I am in control of my own life, although I didn't always feel that way. I know that I have to at least give other alternatives a shot before I decide to medicate myself. Does anyone have any other suggestions for someone who experiences a disruptive digestive process when involved in an academic setting, such as a class room/lecture hall surrounded by a lot of people. I notice my anxiety usually decreases when a fan is on, or anything else that eliminates a dead silence. That truly is the worst for me making it nearly impossible for me to concentrate, disabling me from retaining what is being taught in a particular class.


----------



## hihi6

I bought colostrum, passion flower and lemon balm this week.

I tried them the day before yesterday and today. I haven't feel any difference yet. I don't know whether these supplements take time to be effective. 

Please share your experience with us if you also buy and take these supplements


----------



## Guest

THANK YOU.
i think i have

"I think there are two forms of s.a., one is a chemical defect that makes you inable to function. "

this one.

youve cleared up a lot of thoughts ive been having
i should give you a hug... can i buy these things at any vitamin store, like gnc?


----------



## RedBlueFish

Hey that's great! I've always thought I'd never be cured. Hmmm I'll have to look into that.


----------



## DSM

I have tried several herbs - including the two you mentions and they were relaxing. I beleive they are similar to anti-depressants in their action, they will change the brains chemistry - whether it be serortonin or noreadrenalin, which can be of great help to anxiety and depression. 

They will take atleast one week to work, so just be patient. A little like antidepressants dont work immeadiatly. What I've learnt is to not "expect" anything when trying something new - just sort of go with it and not think too much. 

Im really interested in this colustrum. Im really into my health and eat well/exercise/meditate. Just a few questions - Is columstrum in milk you buy at the supermarket? Is it in tablet form? 

Ok thanks ... also Do you have any links on the net to any info on it?


----------



## Guest

okay, so i bought all three at the vitamin shoppe last night, and i feel a lot better... for some reason... i know its not supposed to be instantaneous but its not like there's a huge difference...


----------



## Guest

wait, robo i have one question : what are your dosage amounts for each of these?
this morning i took one capsule of colostrum about 495 mg and 3 of lemon balm ( about 395 mg each ) and 2 of passion flower with nothing else

should i start out with more colostrum? because immediately i feel better but then it sort of seemed to start to wear off

there hasn't been enough research on colostrum; there should be, though. the online resources that i found dont really connect it to anxiety but its interesting that its the first food from the mother's womb... cow's mother that is...


----------



## Nyameke

How/where did you find information on these things and their effects on SA? Also, How long have you been cured? How long after you started taking these things were you cured?


----------



## DSM

Is colustrom safe?


----------



## robo

Hey guys, sorry I haven't replied in a while, I thought this post had fallen off a long time ago and I stumbled back on to it today. Since I've been posting about colostrum, passion flower, and lemon balm, I've gained more knowledge about other people's experience's. I know that a lot of people have been having success with passion flower and lemon balm. I still take the lemon balm, but quit taking the passion flower because I got a little bit depressed after getting off of it. Regretfully, I've only heard from a few people that they have benefited from colostrum. I heard about colostrum from a friend who had depression and said that it helped her out a lot. I had already been taking an anti-depressant (remeron), which I still take. The remeron helped me with my depression, but didn't do much of anything for my social anxiety. After three days of taking 1500 mg of colostrum twice a day on an empty stomache I felt a big difference. I'm not sure what happened, or how it worked, but as I said before I think it fixed my chemical problems, which helped me to look people in the eye and speak up. Now that more people are trying it, I haven't really heard anybody have the same results. I thought for sure that everyone else would have the same effect, but I guess everyone is built different. I've also heard that colostrum repairs the g.i. tract, so maybe it is just helping the remeron to take full effect, but I have no clue. It would be nice if their was some research on it, but I guess the best way to learn is to just try everything out there. I am happy to say that I've gotten over most of my problems. I'm not sure what exactly did it for me, because I've taken so many things, but somehow I got here. As I said before, I take remeron, which I wouldn't recommend unless you think you have to be on an anti-depressant, it doesn't cause sexual side effects, but it makes you really sleepy until you build up a tolerance to it. I also took inderall for six month's, I do know that it helped with my physical anxiety, like my heart beating to fast, but didn't help with my mental anxiety at all. It did have some sexual side effects which went away after I quit taking it, and my heart is still calm most of the time. I think it permanently fixed that area of my illness. As for my mental anxiety, lemon balm has probably helped me the most along with the colostrum. I also take peppermint oil, blue vervain, and wild oats on occasion. The thing about the herbs is that you build up a tolerance to them quick, so I just take them on special occasions. I have also been taking noni juice for stress, I used to get really stressed out from talking for long periods of time, and since I've been on the noni juice I haven't had that. I am pretty much done with trying natural cures, both because I've tried all of them, and because I think I've gone as far as I can. If you have problem's like mine, I would suggest first slowly trying all of the natural products, try to take one at a time, so that you can get a sense of what it does. I know it's expensive, but to me finding a cure has no price. If you think you've tried all the natural supplements and you still need help, then maybe medicine might help you. Just do a lot of research on them before diving in. You might also try something called seroctin, another natural product, I tried it a few weeks ago just because I had been hearing so many good things about it, and by curiosity wanted to know what it did. The first day I took it I got the symptoms of serotonin syndrome, I got a headache and I felt weird, so I had to quit taking it. I guess because I'm on the anti-depressant along with everything else that my mind over did it. For these reasons, and from hearing a lot about it, it might help someone who isn't already on any other serotonin med's. But I can't say for sure. That's pretty much everything I know, I hope this helps. I know how useful it is to have all the information you can. Best of luck. 
p.s. I buy all my supplements from iherb.com, and usually just follow the directions.


----------



## Mr 47

to people reading through this thread, i suggest reading this article:

http://www.alternativementalhealth.com/ ... atment.htm

i know this post is a bit out of the blue, but i think it is a good article.


----------



## racheH

That's great to read, robo  

Does anyone happen to know anyone who's had success with herbal remedies for relieving other phobias?

I'm thinking about my little collection here:
Spiders
Heights
Being upside-down
Changes of plan (not sure if that's a phobia or GAD-related)
School Assemblies
Anything suggestive of germs (I'm just very easily disgusted, to the point where I considered to eat alone rather than in the same room as my form last year)

Has anyone reduced these kinds of anxieties with herbs?

I used 'Quiet Life' pills which had vitamin B and Valerian when I took my exams. They helped me sleep but I don't know about the other issues because they never came up during that time.


----------



## shawn20k

Robo, How long have you been taking Collustum? Ive havent ever heard of it but eye contact related problems are 90 percent the cause of my sa. If it works for eye contact im interested,can you tell me how well it worked for you? situations, how long it took? and or if other supplements are required to reach that effect and is there a tolerance?


thanks Shawn


----------



## Guest

okay, i bought like 93482934 vitamins and i think they're useless (including colustrum, which i guess would just be called a supplement )

i think its all placebo?
i feel adrenaline ( which is produced which is why you get anxious ) overrides anxiety... 
your nervousness in a situation produces the adrenaline.... your fear produces it.....
i took it for two days and placebo effect went on.... i was fine for the week and the next week i kept taking it ( in VERY Large amounts now ) and practically overdosed ( though im not sure you can overdose on vitamins ) but they didnt do anything
nothing really can stifle negative thoughts, it hink.


----------



## robo

I've been taking colostrum for around a year, it has helped me a lot with eye contact, and the fullness of my voice. But so far I haven't heard from anyone else that they have had the same results. So I'm not sure how it worked for me, but I am taking an anti-depressant, so maybe it just helps it to work better. I wish I had more info. about it, but nobody's done any research on it.


----------



## WhyMe888

......


----------



## Guest

robo said:


> I've been taking colostrum for around a year, it has helped me a lot with eye contact, and the fullness of my voice. But so far I haven't heard from anyone else that they have had the same results. So I'm not sure how it worked for me, but I am taking an anti-depressant, so maybe it just helps it to work better. I wish I had more info. about it, but nobody's done any research on it.


its probably the antidepressant.

have you ever took colostrum alone?
thats how you know its having that effect on you.
perhaps in conjunction w/ the antidepressant it works...


----------



## Mr 47

don't forget nutrition and the foods you are eating, don't expect to be calm by taking herbs and supplements and then start drinking coffee, eating chocolate, bananas, refined sugar etc.


----------



## shaggy19024

you saying not to eat CHOCOLATE hehe


----------



## Mr 47

i mean at the same time as herbs. 
chocolate contains caffeine, theobromine and other alkaloids that might cause CNS stimulation.


----------



## robo

Placebo's don't usually last for a full year. With this disorder, it's pretty clear on what is and what isn't.


----------



## rice

Can you take those three herbs with an antidepressant?


----------



## FreakedOut

Hi there!!

Passion flower and lemon balm, that sounds very interesting....i think actually theres a tablet with both of them together, Ive seen it in the store before and almost bought it the other day....Theres also kava kava and valerian, hops I never tried though. Chamomile helps me sometimes, and theres Calms Forte [for when I used to get palpitations and severe nausea/tingling].

That link I checked it out, also very informative....question for me is, when do each work best -- b/c each person is different mentally, the SA must have different mental associations therefore a different combination would be optimal depending on that [and what the person themself can 'remember' from past good times -- I have a theory that the positive past association longterm memory is crucial to understanding SA].

Id def. favor those over synthetic meds, though I'm trying to use my mind [meditate/acupuncture] to cure me on this one. I do enjoy the benefits of colostrum as well  natural or not. Milk is natural, we eat meat thats natural, so i guess anything is natural, but the idea of course, is it patently wrong to process these things? Possibly. I dont know how they make it.

But Ill research that, and those herbals pharmacology, compare them with chinese herbs like yuanzhi, suanzaoren, and baiziren - def. worth checking out if it works so well for someone w/o having to use a totally synthetic isolate imo. b/c herbs vs drugs is much like comparing isolated weightlifting versus using groups of muscles, to get an efficient workout. Isolated exercises are great for bulking up, but not for endurance...thats just my take though. Whats yours?

peace


----------



## robo

Hi, you can take the herbs with an anti-depressant.


----------



## rice

ROBO
Have you tried cutting back on your antidepressant at all, since youu SA was helped so much by the colostrum? Just wondering. I take effexor and I just started the colostrum and lemon balm.


----------



## robo

Yes, I have tried cutting back on the antidepressant, but everytime I do I don't feel right. Even when I am a couple hours off my scheduled time, I get all screwed up. So I think that I will be on it and the colostrum for the rest of my life. Also, if you are just starting the colostrum it is important to take 1500 mg twice a day on an empty stomache. The best way is to take it once in the morning when you just wake up, then wait thirty minutes before eating. And then after you eat, wait three hours and take the second dose. You should feel a difference within a week if you take it like that. If you don't feel a difference within a week, then it probably won't work for you.


----------



## FreakedOut

note- some of the below contains medical suggestions, not to be taken as gospel. I'm not a nerve expert [but I do study them].

If its place-bo, its the place 'I wanna be' bo. Theres also something called 'Nacebo' -- thats when you follow through w/a treatment [or dont] but either strongly disbelieve effectiveness, or disbelieve it can do anything at all then it doesnt work, or something worse happens.

The mind for sure can do powerful things in medicaiton [see book 'the holographic universe, by michael talbot or quantum healing by Deepak Chopra] - But, I'll speak for myself - Ive been on prozac 2 yrs, depakote 1 1/2 years --- 7, 8 years ago, until '98 spring. Also during that time there was some overlap where I did smoke some pot now and then. But, let me tell you -- my SA in the past week has improved at least 35% since - w/craniosacral, acupuncture, the colostrum and the passionflower, and lemon balm.

I've already got a phone number i always wanted to get for weeks now but kept 'forgetting', and also wasn't getting any patients in the clinic [im an intern but I take patient information]. Now I am, and my communication skills are just a lot less shielded. I'm getting insights into whats really been bothering me, almost every day....its definately a process - I have to say though [and youre all entitled to your opinion] its a bit quick to reduce beneficial effects to the ever popular label of 'placebo,' implying no true recovery or even no true problem... Maybe its b/c its a natural method, b/c its not complicated, or because its not a narcotic...I too, must say however that it can and does work for some.

Passionflower and Lemon balm are both involved w/increasing serotonin so there is a reason they might work for some. For my other recovery methods, the craniosacral balances flow of Cerebro-spinal fluid [csf] in the brain. CSF is an important fluid bath for the conduction of neuronal messages. Now -- all such messages occur, be they from within, or from a drug's interference. Also, the memory works like a 'file-pulling' system of associative 'pavlovian-chainlike' recall in nearly all everyday situations[e.g. pleasant memory => good smell from nowhere or bad memory => sweaty palms].

I believe that b/c no two minds are alike, then no treatment herbal or otherwise, should be. For someone else with an SA fear thats much more reserved and related to lack of concentration and noticable physical symptoms, maybe epinephrine and glutamine are more imbalanced. And so on....so maybe thats why passionflower didnt work for some of you ....

Also, tinctures work better than capsules, plus dont store capsules in hot places that inactivates them. As well, certain preparations are what is called less 'bioavailable' [absorbed to target system over deactivation in the liver] than others...these days its not always easy to know where to get a good supplement.

Again about the placebo effects, well, you dont have to believe me but all I'm saying is that sometimes maybe herbs are the way to go. For me it worked best to combine herbs and neuromechanical intervention together.
Still in progress too, so if it lasts Ill let you know.


----------



## FreakedOut

I took my antidepressant [prozac] for 2 years - and during that time, I was about 17, 18 years old...I still got to have some fun at that time in my life, but probably much less then others. I pretty much preferred not to lose my sex drive like I did back then. I still had some of it but didn't think I wanted to play with other drugs/pills to fix that also [plus didnt want to ask for that help...I was 17].

I DID go off of it, but it took three separate attempts. The last one was supervised most closely due to my forthcoming desire to my doctor, to remove it from my system. The first two failed miserably. I at the time was depressed, and had panic attacks for seemingly no reason, I also didnt sleep that well. I had an OCD like fear of illness, especially stomachflu like illness. Thats when I started the handwashing ritual a lot. Now its not as bad as then ..... also, I did meniton I was on Depakote [a perscription for anti-seizure medicaiton also sometimes given for anxiety]....that gave me passout episodes that lasted each one about 1 second....like a narcoleptic side effect. More tolerable really, but didn't help my anxiety as much as the prozac, which did.

Theres also controversial research concerning prozacs effect on helping along brain growths [?]. I dont remember where I saw it but I decided I had had enough after a while, and am fortunate to have had a very understanding physician to allow me to try and live it out on my own, which I did, and I'm better off now then I was before I got on the meds...but I still have the social fears, the real root of the anxiety attacks I had way back then....anyway, some self awareness can sometimes take a while, Ive learned.


----------



## Norske

FreakedOut said:


> I took my antidepressant [prozac] for 2 years - and during that time, I was about 17, 18 years old...I still got to have some fun at that time in my life, but probably much less then others. I pretty much preferred not to lose my sex drive like I did back then. I still had some of it but didn't think I wanted to play with other drugs/pills to fix that also [plus didnt want to ask for that help...I was 17].
> 
> I DID go off of it, but it took three separate attempts. The last one was supervised most closely due to my forthcoming desire to my doctor, to remove it from my system. The first two failed miserably. I at the time was depressed, and had panic attacks for seemingly no reason, I also didnt sleep that well. I had an OCD like fear of illness, especially stomachflu like illness. Thats when I started the handwashing ritual a lot. Now its not as bad as then ..... also, I did meniton I was on Depakote [a perscription for anti-seizure medicaiton also sometimes given for anxiety]....that gave me passout episodes that lasted each one about 1 second....like a narcoleptic side effect. More tolerable really, but didn't help my anxiety as much as the prozac, which did.
> 
> Theres also controversial research concerning prozacs effect on helping along brain growths [?]. I dont remember where I saw it but I decided I had had enough after a while, and am fortunate to have had a very understanding physician to allow me to try and live it out on my own, which I did, and I'm better off now then I was before I got on the meds...but I still have the social fears, the real root of the anxiety attacks I had way back then....anyway, some self awareness can sometimes take a while, Ive learned.


You offer good advice and I think that natural remedies should be researched first. But as you said everyone's brain differs. For me Prozac seems to be doing very well - I'm not sure yet but overall I think there has been an improvement.

I also agree with the Pavlov's Dog theory of positive assosiaction. None of these treatments offer complete cures from social anxiety but they do offer us the opportunity to begin accumilating positive social experiences instead of purely negative ones. Over time then socialization becomes more natural and enjoyable.

I tried Passionflower, Nootropil, Ginsing, Choline, DMAE, SAM-e, St.John's Wort, B Vitamin Complex, Fish Oil and skullcap. A few of them help but not to the extent I wanted. Oh yeah, none of them gave me that ability to last longer in bed which is a great side effect or Prozac! :banana

I still use Nootropil actually. It gives a great acetylcholine boost which helps me study for long periods of time. Last Sunday I spent nearly the whole day studying in the library after taking 200MG, I swear by that stuff. It increases my anxiety a bit but seems to lessen my ADD and lends greater mental vigilance.


----------



## Beautiful_Akimov

> where do u get them from and how much are they?


Well I just picked up some colostrum, apssion flower, and lemon blam yesterday at Wild Oats (It's an organic food store or you can try to find a Whole Foods in your area. Anyway they all cost under $10.


----------



## sammy6682

Has anyone ever tried amoryn?

I searched on the internet for SA medication and Amoryn came up very often so i was quite surprised when looking on here, that it never seems to be mentioned.

I have bought amoryn and seredyn.

Apparently, you take amoryn every single day and it takes up to 3 months to have any effect but it states that it can make you feel up to 90% less anxious and nervous...Its for depression and anxiety but you cant just take one tablet and expect to feel relaxed...you have to build it up.

If you are going somewhere, and you know you will feel really anxious then you take a seredyn which works best when combined with amoryn...It can make you feel less anxious within 15 minutes and boosts the amoryn effect.

Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## dharma hopper

I think i'm going to try some of this Passion Flower and Lemon Balm...do you have to take it multiple times during the day?

Also, has anyone here ever experimented with Kava Kava? I was reading a bit and it seems like it'd be a nice drink to have at the end of the day, very relaxing with "mild hallucinations". 

This thread also reminded me to start taking my B complex vitamin. I bought a big-*** bottle the other month and never took it consistently. 

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Mintyfresh

Don't take kava kava, i have a huge bag of it sitting on my drawer, the amount you have to take to receive any of the calming effects is ridiculous, not to mention the stuff is disgusting... its like if you ground up the bark of a tree and mixed it with water and tried to drink down a gallon of the stuff

and yeah as far as all these herbs go ... its definintely just a lot lasting placebo, theres no magic combination of herbs or medicines you can take to get rid of social anxiety for good, you just have to take baby steps and work towards getting better


----------

